# do mojo doves work well?



## ThOfEr

I have been lookin' to invest in a mojo dove and would like some advice on if they really bring em' in or if it would be a waste of money...
hopefully they work as well as my mojo duck! :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I only know one person who has used one, and he claimed it worked very, very well.


----------



## wing_man

The dove mojo is a very good tool. Works well when there are very little dove flying. Just make sure you dont set up right close to it b/c as you probably know doves have VERY good eyesight. :withstupid:


----------



## Burly1

The two trips I made this fall made me a believer in the Mojo Dove. But the really cool thing was when the ducks just would not stay off the little old dugout I was hunting (10x30 yds). I had pairs and singles come back up to five times, even after seeing me and flaring away. The dove was on the bank about fifteen feet from the water. Burl


----------



## ripping the teal

Hunting with a mojo dove is like shooting fish in a barrel. They would land right on the little sucker if you'd let em.


----------

